# Narnia - irregularities?



## Rhea (Nov 18, 2005)

I was reading Narnia for the second time, and I don't know if I didn't read it properly, but...when Peter, Edmund, Susan and Lucy came back into Narnia for the second time to help Caspian get the throne, Cair Paravel was in ruins. And I though in the end of that book Caspian was going to live in his Uncle Miraz's castle. But in later books he stays in Cair Paravel. Did they rebuild the castle? And I don't think it was on an island anymore...

Also, at the end of the book where Caspian travelled on the sea, it said that his wife became a great grandmother or something...but in the next book she died, and Rillian wasn't married yet, so she _can't_ have been a grandmother yet, could she?

So...mistakes?

I think the books are really good, though, I love all the children...am now starting the last one.


----------



## Farror (Nov 18, 2005)

Caer Paravel was rebuilt after Caspian took the throne. As for the island status, I believe it's seperated from the mainland by a river.


----------



## Rhea (Nov 19, 2005)

Ah, ok. Another thing: I thought it was mentioned in the Magician's Nephew that Digory never knew what the wardrobe held, but didn't the children tell him of their adventures? Maybe I'm missing things again


----------



## sisceal (Nov 19, 2005)

I thought the magicans nephew was the first book, i'd go into my room to check but i'm too lazy and there's no moving me from infront of this fire, lol!
But i dont remember Digory even meting the other children? The lion the Witch and the Wardrobe comes after tmn doesn't it. I don't remember a wardrobe even being mentioned in the magicans nephew.

I'm confused now, lol, its been a while since i've read them.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Nov 19, 2005)

it was mentioned that he made the wardrobe out of the trees that grew, it also said it went into a house of his, but somthing about him dying or somthing


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2005)

Digory makes a wardrobe out of a tree grown from the apple of youth at the end of the Magician's Nephew. He doesn't realize it is magic until he hears Lucy's story in The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe, then assumes it must be true because of the magical origins of the wardrobe.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Nov 19, 2005)

wasnt the tree also grown from the rings...i havnt read it in awhile so i cant really say


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2005)

Could be. I haven't read them in a while either.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Nov 19, 2005)

The tree in Digory's yard was from the Apple that he brought back from Narnia for his mother. As for Ramandu's daughter, even though she died before Rilian was married, she was still a grandmother if Rilian married later on. Some of my great-grandparents died before I was born, but they're still my great-grandparents aren't they? The Magician's Nephew was actually the sixth book in the series that Lewis wrote, but in the time frame of the book, it's actually the first. Also, Digory doesn't die until The Last Battle.


----------



## Rhea (Nov 20, 2005)

Digory's the Professor in the later books, the one whose house the children stayed in in The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe. Maybe the way it was written about being a good mother _and_ grandmother that threw me off...thanks anyway.


----------



## sisceal (Nov 20, 2005)

K i'm still confused. But i'll be reading them to my brother and sister soon.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Nov 20, 2005)

What are you confused about sisceal?


----------



## evadri (Dec 2, 2005)

The tree that the wardrobe was made from grew from the apple, as stated, and the rings were buried with the apple (so possibly assisting with the magic). 

If you're missing stuff, reading it aloud to younger siblings could help, b/c it forces you to read slower.

I grew up reading these books. I feel like there is some undefinable quality to the writing, that seems like magic to me. Maybe it's that the style is so simple and yet there is so much nuance in it. Also, it is very subtly humourous.


----------

